# newby but an oldie



## pete_madi (Jun 25, 2008)

hi everbody just joined recently and am amazed at the quaility and scope of info,also surprised to see so many of the "y" and "x" gen showing such interest.have been ww2 freak since grannie took me to see the Battle of Britan approx 1969/70 and fell in love with flying old war planes.have been lucky enough to have been up in a P51 with a dickie seat,what an experince and also to have an old aussie spit pilot from the pto give me a lesson in what it was like doing hi speed turns and peeling off like a fighter in a twin engined cessna.am starting model building again in my old age(49)but hopefully with more skill and patience.pete_madi


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Pete welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2008)

Great experiences Pete. Welcome.


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Pete you lucky sod


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard pete


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 25, 2008)

Pete ,Welcome Mate.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Pete. Around here forty-nine is not old, believe me !
I wish I was 49 again, or 59, or 69....

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome pete!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome!

Wish I was 49 again.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats next year for me! And to echo a recent sentiment, welcome aboard you lucky sod!  (_P-51 flying! The luck of some people!_ )


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2008)

Greetings buddy....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2008)

Hallo Pete,

Welcome on board.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2008)

G'day Pete, here's some pics that hopefully help you with your MkVc kit as discussed via PM.
Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome mate, Im one of the younger ones about here.

Nice shots Wildcat.


----------



## seesul (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome Pete!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## seesul (Jun 26, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> G'day Pete, here's some pics that hopefully help you with your MkVc kit as discussed via PM.
> Welcome to the site mate.



Wildcat,
I like the last one-DOWN WITH EVERYTHING...
Did this pilot mean Jerries or that lady?


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------



## pete_madi (Jun 27, 2008)

to all on site thank you for the warm welcome.Wildcat you must be a mind reader. followed your info and found some similar pics in aust war museum and was just in process of selecting some for my project when lo and behold up you come with them thank you so much.and to heinz if you are ever looking for a place in aust to see a real flying spit and other warbirds have a look at david lowrys place at temora nsw have the site some where will send to you aasap.sorry about delay in repling to you all but have a 13yr old in the house who is normally grafted to comp.watching and listening when able.peter


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 28, 2008)

Heh....I love the irony of the plane being named "Down with Everything", about three feet in front of additional markings that read "UP". 


Oh, and welcome Pete, you lucky b*stard!!!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 29, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh....I love the irony of the plane being named "Down with Everything", about three feet in front of additional markings that read "UP".



I wonder if there really was a connection between the two?

Welcome to the forum Pete!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 29, 2008)

Dunno, but it makes for a nice looking spit IMO. Here's my effort at modelling this particular aircraft.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2008)

Love that model Wildcat!

You did a great job! What colour are the exhausts? I always have trouble getting them the right colour.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Alex. I used Tamiya Flat brown XF-10 for the exhausts. Not accurate but good enough for me


----------



## pete_madi (Jun 29, 2008)

wildcat:damn thats good now i have to really put some effort in and hope i come close and thanks again for pics.peter


----------

